# Comfortable Bike



## NJMadone (Jul 26, 2014)

What's a good comfortable bike for long rides?


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Every body is different. The best thing that you can do is get your butt on as many bikes as possible and see what's comfortable for you.


----------

